# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Sakura Champion Friendship from JKC , HNV , JDKC

## pieth

Halo sahabat KOI-S 
dengan ini *JKC* (Jakarta Koi Center) , *HNVkoicenter* , *JDKC* ingin mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s Dengan tema 
*Keeping Contest Sakura Champion Friendship* 


*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Januari 2021.


*KOI ENTRY*
Masing2 Dealer mempersiapkan 1 varietas dari kelas B atau (Sakura)
*JKC* 40 ekor Kujaku dari farm Genjiro
*HnV* 40 ekor Shiro dari farm Okawa
*JDKC* 60 ekor Showa Ginrin dari farm Seijuro
Masing2 dengan Individual Certificate


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.300.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 16 Mei pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=1300 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.300.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 2 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan Showa Ginrin ada di *Green Garden Jakarta Barat*, 
Posisi ikan Kujaku dan Shiro ada di *Caringin*
biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 31 Januari 2021 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *2 Certified Koi-S judge dan Pak Sugiarto Budiono dari Jakarta Koi Center*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan ter  BID semua maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
*Sakura Champion Rp 15.000.000,-
Best Showa Ginrin Rp 7.500.000,-
Reserve Showa Ginrin Rp 5.000.000,-
Best Kujaku Rp 7.500.000,-
Reserve Kujaku Rp 5.000.000,-
Best Shiro Rp 7.500.000,-
Reserve Shiro Rp 5.000.000,-*
Doorprize 1box CrystallBio dan 1box Powercube untuk 2 orang peserta

Jika ikan tidak sampai 140 ekor yang di *BID* maka hadiah menjadi
Sakura Champion *5%* *dari omset semua ikan*
Best Showa Ginrin *5%* dari omset Showa Ginrin
Reserve Showa Ginrin *3%* dari omset Showa Ginrin
Best Kujaku *5%* dari omset Kujaku
Reserve Kujaku *3%* dari omset Kujaku
Best Shiro *5%* dari omset Shiro
Reserve Shiro *3%* dari omset Shiro
*Doorprize tidak keluar

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Showa Ginrin 1 - 32_: Show












*Spoiler* for _Showa Ginrin 33 - 60_: Show












*Spoiler* for _Shiro 61 - 84_: Show











*Spoiler* for _Shiro 85 - 100_: Show










*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 101 - 124_: Show











*Spoiler* for _Kujaku 125 - 140_: Show










*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Showa Ginrin per vidio 10 ekor_: Show




















*Spoiler* for _Shiro per vidio 10 ekor_: Show
















*Spoiler* for _Kujaku per vidio 10 ekor_: Show

----------


## avr18

#bid 35=1300
#bid 49=1300

----------


## avr18

#bid 67=1300
#bid 129=1300

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 67=1400

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 14=1300

----------


## Girin87

#bid 119=1300

----------


## coaxs

#bid 05=1300

----------


## Greggy

#bid 05=1500
#bid 98=1300

----------


## Greggy

#bid 120=1300

----------


## dymazwendy

#bid 19 = 1300
#bid 47 = 1300

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 111=1300

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 62=1300

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 24=1300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 1=1300
#bid 108=1300

----------


## Greggy

#bid 5=1500

----------


## Dhans Wardhana

#bid 15=1300

----------


## hendy2000

#bid 1=1400

----------


## hendy2000

#bid 14=1400

----------


## hendy2000

#bid 114=1300

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 98=1400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=1300

----------


## Greggy

#bid 98=1500

----------


## WINKOITSM

#bid 98=1600

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 9=1300
#bid 31=1300
#bid 45=1300
#bid 51=1300
#bid 59=1300

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 113=1300
#bid 124=1300
#bid 129=1400

----------


## Greggy

#bid 98=1700

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 23=1300
#bid 26=1300

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 64=1300
#bid 95=1300

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 118=1300

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 15=1400
#bid 45=1400
#bid 55=1300

----------


## hero

#bid 29=1300

----------


## hero

#bid 57=1300

----------


## hero

#bid 117=1300

----------


## hero

#bid 86=1300

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 45=1500

----------


## agusta_17

#bid 118=1400

----------


## idung

#bid 67= 1500

----------


## idung

#bid 80= 1300

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 107=1300

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 101=1300
#bid 102=1300
#bid 105=1300

----------


## Erwinkur

#bid 69=2000
#bid 62=2000
#bid 79=2000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

wah ada kobakoi

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 71=1300

----------


## KobaKoi

> wah ada kobakoi


Huahuahua halo om presiden

----------


## kolaks

#bid 86=1500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 62=2100
#bid 69=2100
#bid 72=1300

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 46=1300
#bid 51=1400

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 51=1500

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 67=1600
#bid 97=1300

----------


## Frozen

#bid 97=1400

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 67 = 1700

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 97=1500

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 14=1500

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 67=1800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 45=1600

----------


## Andy Santoso

# bid 67=1900

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 67=1900
#bid 86=1600

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 67=2000

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 45=1600

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 45=1700

----------


## Frozen

#bid 97=1600

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 96=1300

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 6=1300

----------


## Frozen

#bid 98=1800

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 97=1700

----------


## idung

#bid 67= 2100

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 7=1300
#bid 26=1400

----------


## KobaKoi

Wah wah pak moderator nongol semuaa

----------


## antojuli

97 : 1700
15 : 1500
131 : 1300

----------


## pieth

> 97 : 1700
> 15 : 1500
> 131 : 1300


Om format bidnya salah , di ikuti seperti teman2 lain nya yah om di atas

----------


## Frozen

#bid 97=1800

----------


## antojuli

lanjur
97 : 1800

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 97=1900

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 67=2200

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 129=1500

----------


## Erwinkur

#bid 62=2500
#bid 69=2500

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 129=1600

----------


## antojuli

#bid 97 : 1900
# bid 15 : 1500
# bid 131 : 1300

----------


## Frozen

#bid 96=1400

----------


## pieth

> #bid 97 : 1900
> # bid 15 : 1500
> # bid 131 : 1300


Malam om di ikuti formatnya seperti ini , om cukup ganti nomor ikan nya saja

#bid 222=1300

Angka 222 om ganti nomor ikan yg mau di bid thanks

----------


## idung

#bid 67= 2300

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 67=2500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 62=2600
#bid 69=2600

----------


## idung

#bid 67= 2600

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 129=1700

----------


## antojuli

#bid 97 = 2000
# bid 15 = 1500
# bid 131 = 1300

----------


## antojuli

# bid 15 = 1500

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 97=2100

----------


## antojuli

# bid 131 = 1300

----------


## pieth

> # bid 131 = 1300


Om format nya om salah 
Ikuti yg sudah saya kasih tadi om

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 61=1300

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 15=1600

----------


## plasma11

#bid 129 = 1800

----------


## antojuli

#bid 131 = 1300

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 129=1900

----------


## antojuli

#bid 96 = 1500

----------


## Frozen

#bid 96=1600

----------


## plasma11

#bid 116 = 1300

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 102=1400

----------


## plasma11

#bid 78 = 1300

----------


## antojuli

#bid 119 = 1400

----------


## antojuli

#bid 15 = 1700

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 51=1600

----------


## idung

#bid 67= 2300

----------


## O3D

#bid 116 = 1400

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 51=1700

----------


## antojuli

#bid 94 = 1300

----------


## bedut

#bid 1=1500

----------


## plasma11

#bid 116 = 1500

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 51 = 1800

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 51=1900

----------


## O3D

#bid 119 = 1600

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 91=1300

----------


## idung

#bid 119=1500

----------


## idung

#bid 119= 1700

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 27=1300
#bid 33=1300

----------


## O3D

#bid 116 = 1600

----------


## Girin87

#bid 80=1400

----------


## plasma11

#bid 44 = 1300

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 51 = 2000

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 51=2100

----------


## koipemula

#bid 107= 1400

----------


## luki

#bid 58=1300

----------


## antojuli

#bid 127 = 1300

----------


## antojuli

#bid 11 = 1300

----------


## plasma11

#bid 116 = 1700

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 45=1800
#bid 15=1800
#bid 51=2200

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 45=1900
#bid 51=2300

----------


## antojuli

#bid 17 = 1300

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 3=1300

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 25 =1400

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 96=1700

----------


## kapa.cossa

#bid 117 = 1400

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 45=2000
#bid 51=2400

----------


## KobaKoi

#bid 51=2500
#bid 45=2100

----------


## O3D

#bid 111 =1400

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 47=1400

----------


## si808

#bid 1=1600

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 51=2600

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 44=1400

----------


## pieth

Sebentar lagiiiii

----------


## Bayuadhi737

test waktu

----------


## pieth

Closed
Terima kasih kepada para peserta yg telah ikut meramaikan acara

Ikan sudah dalam posisi dikarantina dan siap di kirim ke masing2 peserta. Untuk perihal pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa tolong hubungi ke nomor sy 087868882200 Pieth

Thank you teman teman

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Ditunggu di penjuriannnn

----------


## david_pupu

> Ditunggu di penjuriannnn


ikannya aja blm sampe kokohhhh

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Boleh dong di update hadiah per jenis ikan nya

----------


## idung

#bid 80= 1500

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om admin,

Saya ketiduran nih.
Ikan yg belum di bid bagaimana ? Masih boleh ?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Om admin,
> 
> Saya ketiduran nih.
> Ikan yg belum di bid bagaimana ? Masih boleh ?


 Boleh harusnya hua hua hua ... take all pak pleciden?

----------


## hero

Waduuhh....dah closing malam minggu ya?

----------


## pieth

> Boleh dong di update hadiah per jenis ikan nya


Akan saya infokan di akhir nanti capt setelah payment semua
Jd siapa tau ada penambahan bisa sekaligus masuk

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id CrazyGuy dan Erwinkur 23 61 64 71 79 95

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ID Frozen nomor 98

----------


## pieth

> Om admin,
> 
> Saya ketiduran nih.
> Ikan yg belum di bid bagaimana ? Masih boleh ?


Ya boleh om , kalau mau ada beberapa tambahan ikan . Biar senin bisa di atur kiriman dari jogja ke caringin dulu om untuk shiro dan kujaku

Kalau showa ginrin posisi ada di puncak

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Hero no 29 dan 57

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Showa ginrin no. 8 dan 21 ya, om. 






> Ya boleh om , kalau mau ada beberapa tambahan ikan . Biar senin bisa di atur kiriman dari jogja ke caringin dulu om untuk shiro dan kujaku
> 
> Kalau showa ginrin posisi ada di puncak

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id O3D no 111

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Luki nomor 58

----------


## pieth

Ikan nomor 18 di ambil om Wandy Lesmana
Ikan nomor 8 dan 40 di ambil om Slamet Kurniawan

Dan tetap mengikuti KC

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Mattdemon no 27,33

----------


## Bayuadhi737

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
18/05 09:47:03
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 9,700,000.00
showa No 6 15 46 47 51 55
Ref 018094703092

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Agusta_17 no 118

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Kapa.cossa no 117

----------


## pieth

Test 1 2 3 4 5

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Asnanto no 62 69 72

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nick idung no 67 119

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id rizkikukuh1 no 25

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran movenpick7 no 44

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id kobakoi (kiki) no 96

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id hendy2000 no 114

----------


## dymazwendy

pembayaran id dymazwendy no.19

----------


## si808

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
20 May 2020
19:05:06
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp 1,600,000.00
kc no 1

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id si808 nomor 1

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
20 May 2020
19:05:06
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp 1,600,000.00
kc no 1

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id plasma11 no 78 , 116

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id andysantono no 14 dan 86

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id wandylesmana no 18 dan 102

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Greggy no 5 dan 120

----------


## pieth

> pembayaran id dymazwendy no.19

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id girin87 no 80

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id antojuli no 11 17 94 127 131

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Avr18 no 35 dan 49

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Kobakoi no 9 31 45 59 97 113 124 129

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan tambahan atas nama deli nomor 20 dan 123

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 
Id kobakoi no 3
Id mikaelsebastian no 24 91 101
Id pieth no 99
Id saskiagotik no 108

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id mikaelsebastian no 105

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id koipemula no 107

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id davidpupu no 7 dan 26

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
13/06 21:45:11
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 2,700,000.00
Ref 013214511432

----------


## pieth

Total Omset keseluruhan Rp 103.300.000,-

Omset Showa Ginrin Rp 47.900.000,-
Omset Shiro Rp 30.100.000,-
Omset Kujaku Rp 25.300.000,-

Total Hadiah
Sakura Champion 5% dari total Omset senilai *Rp 5.165.000 ,-*

Best Showa Ginrin 5% dari omset Shogin senilai *Rp 2.395.000 ,-*
Reserve Showa Ginrin 3% dari omset Shogin senilai *Rp 1.437.000 ,-*

Best Shiro 5% dari omset Shiro senilai *Rp 1.505.000 ,-*
Reserve Shiro 3% dari omset Shiro senilai *Rp 903.000 ,-*

Best Kujaku 5% dari omset Kujaku senilai *Rp 1.265.000 ,-*
Reserve Kujaku 3% dari omset Kujaku senilai *Rp 759.000 ,-*

Happy Keeping Guys , Good Luck ‼‼

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Penjurian akhir bulan ini yah.... persiapkan ikan2 semua... jangan lupa update... gassss

----------


## david_pupu

update no 7 dan 26

----------


## david_pupu



----------


## david_pupu



----------


## asnanto

https://ibb.co/VvXmjvd

Shiro okawa 54 cm

----------


## asnanto

Shiro okawa 54 cm

<img src="https://i.ibb.co/qRb5yRz/20210131-173856.jpg" alt="20210131-173856" border="0">

----------


## asnanto

*Shiro Okawa 54 cm*

----------


## asnanto

Shiro Okawa 53 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Update kujaku no 91 



56 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Test upload

----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## mikaelsebastian

Kujaku saskia gotik no 108 size 55 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Update shiro no 99 atas nama pieth size 52 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Update shiro no 91 size 54 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## CrazyGuy

No 23 size 44cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No 61 size 55cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No 64 size 48cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No 95 size 49cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No 79 an Erwin Kurniawan size 54cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE

Kujaku Nomor 102 size 47cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE

Shiro No86 size 48cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE

Showa Gr no51 size 45cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE

Kujaku No119 Size 40cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE

Shiro No78 Size 52cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE 

Shiro No80 Size 52cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE

Showa Gr No29 Size 38cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE

Showa Gr No57 Size 37cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE ketinggalan 1ekor di post ke forum 

No 98 45cm

----------


## pieth

UPDATE ketinggalan 1ekor di post ke forum

No 58 39cm

----------


## agusta_17

Lupa update, ternyata sudah close penjuriannya  :Heh: 
Kujaku no 118 Male 40cm

----------


## pieth

Showa Ginrin
Juara 1 ikan Nomor 51
Juara 2 ikan Nomor 23
Juara 3 ikan Nomor 58




Kujaku
Juara 1 ikan Nomor 105
Juara 2 ikan Nomor 108
Juara 3 ikan Nomor 119



Shiro
Juara 1 ikan Nomor 91
Juara 2 ikan Nomor 79
Juara 3 ikan Nomor 78



Sakura Grand Champion Rp 5.165.000
Kujaku Nomor 105 Mikaelsebastian



Best Kujaku 108 Saskiagotik Rp 1.265.000
Reserve Kujaku 119 Idung Rp 759.000

Best Shiro 91 Mikaelsebastian Rp 1.505.000
Reserve Shiro 79 Erwinkur Rp 903.000

Best Showa Gr 51 Bayuadhi77 (Julianto) Rp 2.395.000
Reserve Showa Gr 23 Crazyguy Rp 1.437.000

*
Congratulation to all Winner*

----------

